# Has anyone used Action Illustrated's EZ Stitch?



## parkst23 (Sep 4, 2008)

Has anyone used Action Illustrated's EZ Stitch. I have bought a lot from this company and now they are offering Action Illustrated's EZ Stitch software. It is really reasonable and there demos look like its worth it but was hoping that someone would give me some input before I buy. Thanks


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

I have never heard of this before (which in and of itself means nothing).
What I find odd is that I was just at the Action Illustrated booth at ISS Orlando a week ago this past Friday and they don't display it of say anything about it.


----------



## parkst23 (Sep 4, 2008)

I was told that it was a version of Pulse that was renamed for there use. Here is the youtube link of it working.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtdgAyzUGhE

I was hoping to get some feedback from someone that has used it. It is kind of funny that they didn't have it at the ISS show.


----------



## Stitch Wizard ll (Apr 7, 2010)

Parkst23, Have you tried Action Illustrated's EZ Stitch yet. We have just purchased the software.


----------



## BBDee (Aug 19, 2008)

We have purchased the software also. It's should be delivered tomorrow. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## BBDee (Aug 19, 2008)

We have had the software for a few days now. There is a short learning curve but it's short. We have digitized clipart, a font (I imported) a jpg, eps and a photo I traced. The software worked as advertised. So I guess so far so good. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

parkst23 said:


> Has anyone used Action Illustrated's EZ Stitch. I have bought a lot from this company and now they are offering Action Illustrated's EZ Stitch software. It is really reasonable and there demos look like its worth it but was hoping that someone would give me some input before I buy. Thanks


I'm really interested in what everyone thinks about this application. We talk about Action Illustrated on the DTG side of our business all the time, but didn't even know about the embroidery application. Let me know what you think? 

Also, what kind of machine are you using?


----------



## texemb (Dec 2, 2005)

I purchased Action Illustrated; but ended up returning it for very specific reasons. Yes it is actually a watered down version of the Pulse Corel software plugin (doesn't have as many fonts). AI actually licenses through Pulse for this level of the software.

I have owned Pulse software so I had very high expectations. It was great because I could natively open the Pulse files I originally created back in 2005-2009, edit them if I needed too.

I returned it because I couldn't add font packages to the software. It's a plugin to Corel. So it's not truly a software. 
Somethings you have to do yourself. You have to remember that each element (whether a design or text) you create, you have to ADD lock stitches - it doesn't natively do it for you like most other software. You can't add fonts to the plugin, it only comes with what it comes with. Majority true type fonts do not convert. The plugin splits it's menus in corel - one top and one side. Which to me was odd, but you can drag either to match the other. But for the longest time I couldn't find some of the tools the software came with - and had to call tech, they walked me through it.

I returned it because I couldn't load additional fonts. For the right shop it's a good solution. For me it just wasn't.


----------



## parkst23 (Sep 4, 2008)

I have never used it. Action Illustrator people called me a lot and offered me a really good deal on it but I wanted to know if it was any good before I bought it.


----------



## ceaves (Oct 13, 2008)

Only real problem I've had with it is converting exported text into satin stitches. Sometimes it just goes haywire. Tech support just basically told me to play with the nodes of the text and never really offered any real help.


----------



## BBDee (Aug 19, 2008)

We had that problem also. I convert the text to curves before digitizing. It helps sometimes.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

